# Envoyer des SMS depuis mon Mac via mon iPhone



## erythro (16 Avril 2013)

bonjour a tous et à toutes,

Je ne sais pas si je suis dans la bonne section du forum pour poster ça, mais je pense que oui.

j'ai un MacBook Pro (10.8.3) et un iPhone4 (6.1.3) et je cherche un logiciel pour pouvoir envoyer sms depuis mon mac via mon iPhone. Car il y a l'appli "Message" mais c'est seulement entre produits apple via iMessage

Avant j'avais un android et j'utilisé "airdroid", et après une petite recherche je n'ai rien trouvé.. 

J'ai vu qu'il y avait des appli comme "SMSSender" mais elles sont super nuls.. 


Pouvez-vous m'aider svp ?


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Il est ici question d'envoi de SMS sur Mac OS X, donc d'internet ou de réseau, pas vraiment de bureautique. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## Powerdom (16 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,
Bienvenue sur MacGé

MacGé a fait un article la dessus.
je viens de le retrouver. Je ne sais pas si c'est encore valable.

sinon je pense que ce n'est pas possible.


édit :
je vois que l'article parle de l'application que vous mentionnez... et que vous connaissez.
donc cela va être compliqué...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2013)

erythro a dit:


> je cherche un logiciel pour pouvoir envoyer sms depuis mon mac via mon iPhone.


Bonsoir et bienvenue,

tu peux sur le Mac envoyer des SMS depuis Skype, en configurant pour qu'ils apparaissent comme étant envoyés depuis ton tél portable, les réponses éventuelles arrivant sur le tél portable.

Skype / préférences / messages :


----------



## erythro (17 Avril 2013)

Je vous remercie déjà de vos réponses.

Mais hélas l'appli SMSSender n'est vraiment pas térrible car on doit validé l'envoie sur le téléphone..

Et je n'ai pas vraiment compris la technique par rapport a skype, car moi ça me mettait un crédit et je devait payé..

C'est dommage si il n'y a pas d'application ou de méthode pour faire ce que j'aimerais faire


----------



## Powerdom (17 Avril 2013)

Cela sera de toute façon payant contrairement à l'utilisation du téléphone.


----------



## erythro (19 Avril 2013)

C'est bien dommage car sous android c'est très facilement faisable..


----------

